# MSI R9 270X Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2013)

MSI's R9 270X GAMING provides the lowest noise levels of any card in its performance class thanks to its dual-fan TwinFrozr cooler. It is also overclocked out of the box, giving it a 3% performance advantage, which matches HD 7950 performance.

*Show full review*


----------



## west7 (Dec 20, 2013)

great review great card


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2013)

My last card, with afterburner you can actually overvolt and get it up to around 1300 clock,

However, I changed to a GTX 760 and although more of a sidegrade as far as numbers go. Overall the gaming experience has improved a hell of a lot. Reason being? AMD drivers......with the R9 270x it would have weird issues with some games, random stutters in some lesser known titles. The original Assassins creed for example would dip below 60 alot. With the 760 its pegged above 80 at all times. Left 4 Dead would stutter at the start of the game and then settle down, with the 760, not one stutter in sight at all times. World Of Warcraft displayed tiny stutters when flying and in intensive shadowy areas, with the 760 it's all smooth as a fresh egg nog slipping down your throat.

As always, impressive numbers don't tell the big picture.

Overall the GTX 760 has impressed me 200% over the R9 270x purely because of game support and drivers. YMMV


----------



## tomkaten (Dec 21, 2013)

I have this exact card, bought it for the low noise and performance and boy does it deliver... It's quieter than my old GTX 460 Windforce, which was almost dead silent. And about twice as fast.

I haven't encountered any performance issues yet. Ran perfectly both AC3 and AC4 Black Flag. Gave it a run in WoW, sure, it won't always run at 60 FPS on Ultra, but even when it dips to 50, it's still fluent.

Funny thing is I've switched from Nvidia exactly cause I was getting tired of their latest drivers. They're bloated and they introduced bugs that Nvidia hasn't been able to fix for 8 months (on Fermi cards).


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 21, 2013)

Like I said, YMMV. For me it just didn't cut it with alot of titles but glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## buildzoid (Dec 21, 2013)

I just noticed that this is a stripped down hawk PCB with a better cooler and no backplate so theoretically you should be able to flash the hawk's bios onto this without any issue and get the extra voltage controls that the hawk has without having the yellow highlights, worse cooler and higher price.
I'm missed that they change voltage controllers so my idea won't work


----------



## JBVertexx (Dec 21, 2013)

I just bought this as part of a new ITX gaming build as a Christmas present for my boys.  It just barely fits in a Silverstone SG05.  I wanted the cool and quiet since that case has the GPU pretty much open to the exterior.  Thanks for the review - it's been hard not putting this thing together in my office before Christmas, so we'll be looking forward to having this in action!


----------



## athlon7750 (Dec 22, 2013)

Do you have any idea why I'm getting different specs in GPU-Z than those posted on page 27 of the review?
GPU-Z screenshot from review: 






My GPU-Z screenshot:


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 22, 2013)

Not sure why your default clock says 1080 MHz. The rest seems to be the same.

Did you modify your BIOS?


----------



## athlon7750 (Dec 22, 2013)

No. Stock BIOS. Thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## karnage (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Darksword (Dec 25, 2013)

LMAO.   So true!


----------



## Fron Auris (Jan 3, 2014)

athlon7750 said:


> Do you have any idea why I'm getting different specs in GPU-Z than those posted on page 27 of the review?
> GPU-Z screenshot from review:
> 
> 
> ...




Same issue here.. 




(currently in silent mode, though same ''default clock'' at any other modes with the MSI gaming app)


----------



## SNM (Dec 18, 2014)

tomkaten said:


> I have this exact card, bought it for the low noise and performance and boy does it deliver... It's quieter than my old GTX 460 Windforce, which was almost dead silent. And about twice as fast.



@tomkaten  I wanted to buy this one...so as per your comment it should play almost every thing available in the market...just wanted to know is there any issue what I should take care of ...or I should buy this (As it costs less than GTX 760 or 770)...Please help me out...

@W1zzard: Will you please post a crossfire review of R9 270x.
Please 

EDIT: I know it is a very old post but I am commenting for user reviews....


----------



## brianthesnail (Oct 17, 2015)

I purchased the MSI R9 270x gaming(4gb) for just £69 from overclockers.co.uk ...... and what a upgrade from my previous card namely the sapphire HD6850.. combined with my core i5 3330 and 8gb ddr3 ram(1333mhz) i got between 40 to 50% improvement across the board ..... some games such as metro last light were outstanding ...and overall a i so happy with this upgrade 
              power was a concern as my power supply prior to the upgrade was the OCZ stealthXstream 500w psu and this only has 1 x 6pin connector,however i recently purchased a seasonic 520w evo and put it away as a spare psu,so i removed the ocz stealthxstream ( which was 3 years old anyway ) and installed the more efficent seasonic 520w psu .. apart from being significantly better it also has the 2 x 6pin connectors and runs cooler aswell 
               the MSI R9 270x gaming i bought sold out in less than 5hrs but theres a 2gb version for £89 at https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-226-MS&groupid=701&catid=56&subcat=1982 .. which is still a excellent deal


----------

